# Bootvorgang logFile



## drey (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine kurze Frage. 

Es gibt doch zu dem Bootvorgang beim Starten des Betriebssystem ein logfile. 

Es wäre nett , falls sich jemand finden würde , der mir sagt wo sich das logfile befindet?

gruß 
Dawid


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Schau mal in /var/log/syslog und /var/log/messages
Da sollte eigentlich alles drin stehen.


----------



## Holger_S (14. Januar 2005)

Einen kompletten Syslog gibts auch wenn du in der Konsole folgendes eingibst:


```
$: dmesg
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Januar 2005)

Naja, ziemlich komplett finde ich die Ausgabe von dmesg nicht. Das sind auch nur die letzten paar Zeilen von einer der beiden von mir genannten Files.
Das nutze ich z.B. wenn das Modul vom ATI-Treiber (mal wieder) nicht will um zu gucken was der sagt. Aber das sind halt dann nur ein paar Zeilen.
Ich wuerde es, um den Bootvorgang nachzuvollziehen, vorziehen in die von mir genannten Log-Files zu gucken.


----------



## tuxx (15. Januar 2005)

Bei mir heisst das /var/log/boot.msg


----------

